# حل مسائل التخصيص باستخدام أداة solver



## علي محمد يوسف (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير 
أرفق لكم ملفا يتضمن طريقة إيجاد مسار حرج لمشروع كأحد الأمثلة على حل مسائل التخصيص أو التعيين باستخدام أداة solver أرجو المشاركة لتبادل الفائدة .
تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## الزعيم2000 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور أخونا الكريم 
و جعله الله لك فى ميزانك


----------



## علي منصور (26 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed GI (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## faiqmohmed (31 ديسمبر 2007)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم،وأرغب بتعلم المزيد عن الأداه Solver


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك أخي عبد الرحمن
أداة solver هي إحدى أدوات برنامج إكسل وهي عبارة عن برنامج يمكننا إستخدامه لحل المعادلات
وجمل المعادلات والبرامج الرياضية(الخطية وغير الخطية) وهي مصممة في الوضع الإفتراضي لحل
البرامج غير الخطية بطريقة تقريب متتالي ولها خيارات يمكن التحكم في ضبطها فإذا كنا نتعامل مع برامج خطية فقد يكون من المناسب إختيار خانة البرامج الخطية في مربع الحوار حيث يعتمد هذا الفرع من شيفرة الأداة على طريقة السمبلكس في حل البرنامج الخطي وهي طريقة مباشرة تعطينا حلا دقيقا وليست طريقة تقريب متتالي قد يكون التوقف عند حدود دقة معينة ليس هو بالحل الأمثل .
ولمزيد من المعلومات عن هذه الأداة يمكن مراجعة تعليماتها فعادة التعليمات لبرنامج ما هي خير مرجع له ويمكن إظهار هذه الأداة إذا لم تكن ظاهرة في قائمة الأدوات بالنقر على وظائف إضافية وتنشيط الخانة solver add in 
وموضوع الدورة هو استخدام هذه الأداة لحل البرامج الخطية وبالمثل يمكن استخدامها لحل البرامج غير الخطية ونظرية البرمجة الخطية هي إحدى بحوث العمليات الهامة التي تهدف إلى لإستخدام الأمثل للموارد (الإدارة المثلى) .


----------



## أنا والليل والقمره (7 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

